# Bluehost India Chat Support Down always at night?



## snipershot (Jul 5, 2015)

*[Update] Bluehost India Chat+Phone Support Down Always*

Hi all, 

I did contact several webhosts to enquire about their hosting plans. I noticed that I am able to get to chat support in bluehost.com fast. I am able to reach chat support for The Best Web Hosting | Fast Professional Website Hosting Services - Bluehost  only mornings, but evenings it giving the message shown below:




The above picture states that they are getting Ddos'ed and gives a link to a Big Rock support page (*goo.gl/329GjI ) to check the status of the issue. [ NOTE: The last update shows updated on 15-06-2015 ].



Seeing this, am curious whats actually happening. Are they not capable of fixing it? why is it not fixed yet? (Or is it some hidden way of saying we not work at night. lol). 

Also, when I got this message in the Indian website/varient of bluehost, I did go to The Best Web Hosting | Fast Professional Website Hosting Services - Bluehost which is the US variant, and I am able to get through through the chat support within 1 minute. I tried the chat support for The Best Web Hosting | Fast Professional Website Hosting Services - Bluehost yesterday night and today night, and get the same message stating that they are facing an attack on the DNS servers. 

 I also read from some reviews in quora.com that  the indian variant of the same i.e. The Best Web Hosting | Fast Professional Website Hosting Services - Bluehost and *hostgator.in are not that good and have crazy downtimes and support issues? Anyone have had such issues? What do you guys thinks what happening with these indian webhosts?

[UPDATE: 14/7/2014: Tried calling up the bluehost Sales/Tech Support Line, but no one answers. They pick up the phone and hang up phone. Thats Wierd! ]

Regards,
snipershot


----------

